

Richard Stallman Answers Your Questions - protomyth
http://features.slashdot.org/story/13/01/06/163248/richard-stallman-answers-your-questions

======
thinkling
_> I object to the requirement for visitors to give their fingerprints. I
refuse to go to any country which has that policy, and I hope you too will
refuse to go to any country that would demand your fingerprints._

Since the U.S. demands fingerprints of non-citizens entering the country, I
was curious to see if RMS has said more about this.

Indeed, and he mentions the U.S.:

> _I know of seven countries that everyone should refuse to visit, because
> they demand the fingerprints of visitors. These are the US, Argentina,
> Japan, South Korea, Malaysia, Ghana and Saudi Arabia. Don't stand for such
> treatment — refuse to go!_ [1]

[1] <http://stallman.org/bad-border-policy-countries.html>

~~~
gdc
> Since the U.S. demands fingerprints of non-citizens entering the country

Not entirely true, I know that Canadians can enter with nothing but a passport
(and a non-biometric one, at that) or enhanced drivers license.

------
gruseom
Stallman writes well. I wonder what portion of his influence is attributable
to that.

